# Constant calls from eircom SMS centre number 08183651350?



## Blueberry08 (15 Feb 2008)

Anyone been getting constant calls from  08183651350? I Googled it and a few other people have had the same trouble - but they say it seems to be the eircom SMS centre number. What's that about?? When I answer it goes dead, so I don't answer any more. 

(Sorry if this has been discussed before, I did a search on the number and nothing came up).


----------



## FredBloggs (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: Constant calls from eircom SMS centre number?*

Has anyone else experienced this and had it solved?  The same number - 08183651350 - started dialling our house two night ago about 11 pm (we took the phone off the hook after several calls) and again last night at midnight.
I googled the number and there are several mentions of it on different sites and it does seem to be an Eircom SMS number but there is no mention of how anyone stopped it.
I rang my phone provider and they said they cannot block incoming calls so that isn't an option.  Any ideas?
Thanks


----------



## hansov (15 Aug 2008)

*Re: Constant calls from eircom SMS centre number?*

We had the same problem one night recently. Seems that the MIL (mother in law) sent a text to our landline (which does not have SMS facilities) and that was the text trying to come through. Hasn't happened recently thank goodness!


----------



## theresa1 (30 Sep 2012)

Having this problem today - used to have a phone with sms facility but it broke and they replaced it with a sagem eircom 8010R. My niece sent a text earlier by mistake to the landline and now every 1 hour i keep getting phoned. Will it stop eventually? I think 1901 is closed on sunday.

It did it on the sunday 6 times and then on monday i got a voice mail from eircom that read out the message. Thankfully no more calls from 08183651350 since then.


----------

